# KDE-Update auf 4.6

## reMod

Hallo Kollegen,

ich würde gerne mein KDE von Version 4.4 auf 4.6 updaten, doch als frischer KDE-Nutzer (früher jahrelang GNOME), habe ich dazu eine Frage: Ist das so normal?

Definition vom "das" aus dem letzten Satz:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -aDNuv world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Und mit testweise aktiviertem USE="declarative":

http://pub.remodding.de/emerge-kde-update.txt

Kann ich also letzteres einfach emergen, ohne mit negativen Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen?

Vielen Dank!

----------

## arfe

Ja!

----------

## reMod

Auch wegen den ganzen geblockten Paketen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *reMod wrote:*   

> Auch wegen den ganzen geblockten Paketen?

  Ja, denn so weit ich sehe sind da keine unlösbaren Blocker mit bei.

beachte:

[blocks b     ] löst portage selbständig auf

[Blocks B     ] wäre problematisch, und du müsstest die Abhängigkeiten selber erst korrigieren,

Ich denke auch das du einfach Enter drücken kannst und das Upgrade bauen/installieren lassen kannst   :Smile: 

Für weiteres nutze bitte auch den Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

Viel Erfolg

----------

## reMod

Ahja, danke für die Info!

----------

